# Is this really what I think it is?



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

Check this out. Have you ever seen one like this?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Can't say I have. I can't see it at all!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

yes

on this forum somewhere.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Something seems "fishy" about that picture.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

uhh what is it?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that guy has some HUGE fingers!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like a Mulloway or Jewfish. Both are nicknames given to several species of Drum in Australia, South Africa and NZ.

It also just looks like a big Weakfish from the NorthEast

He is also holding the damn thing straight out which is further proof that doing so in a pic screws the pic up and makes others call BS


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

If you look closely it appears to have 2 dorsal fins, which isn't typical of Weakfish if I remember correctly.


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

The hurricane has kept me out of the water since Monday and I can't stop thinking about getting back out there. I googled speckled trout and this photo came up. I saw the spots on the fins and thought it may be. I questioned it though because of the size and look of its scales.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> If you look closely it appears to have 2 dorsal fins, which isn't typical of Weakfish if I remember correctly.


Weakfish do have 2 seperate dorsal fins, just like a speck. The mouth just doesnt look right for a weakfish either though which is why I thought it might be another drum species from Australia or elsewhere.

On another look, I'd say a big ass Weakfish


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Looks like a Mulloway or Jewfish. Both are nicknames given to several species of Drum in Australia, South Africa and NZ.


:thumbsup:

Basing that off of the look of the fish, the motors, type of boat, and the belt he is wearing. I would say that you are likely correct. Water looks to nice to be up in yankee land where weakfish frequent. Also, who the heck wheres a belt to catch weakfish. :laughing:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats exactly what I saw too. Just looks like an Aussie "throw-and-go" boat.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Those Enduro engines are usually a give away.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ahhh yes, Enduro outboards. They truly set the standard by which all other brands strive to achieve.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Chris V said:


> Looks like a Mulloway or Jewfish. Both are nicknames given to several species of Drum in Australia, South Africa and NZ.
> 
> It also just looks like a big Weakfish from the NorthEast
> 
> He is also holding the damn thing straight out which is further proof that doing so in a pic screws the pic up and makes others call BS


Come on now, that's the ONLY way to take a fish pic. Nothing worse than catching a 3 lb speck and taking a picture of it without out-stretched arms. Makes that speck look like a minnow. Even still, that fish is certainly not American.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

You can see his elbows so dont think his arms are out as far as they could be.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

From the look of the boat and motors, plus the fish, I'd guess corvina AKA corvina drum (Cilus gilberti).

Hope this helps,

BT


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are fine outboards. Yamaha Enduros - Yamaha still producing 2 stroke power, just not allowed to be sold in the states. Lots of traveling cruisers will pay good for one of these motors due to their simplicity and ruggedness.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

That's obviously a speckled tarpon


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Something seems "fishy" about that picture.


wonders of trick photography.....kinda weird but now that I've looked at the motors like folks are pointing out---I understand!!!


----------



## lil'skeet (Sep 1, 2012)

Fly fishing is for sissies, stand-up gear catches BIG rainbow trout.:thumbup:


----------



## PA hillbilly (Jul 31, 2012)

Definitely NOT a weakfish from the Northeast...they don't have spots like that, and usually have yellow on the fins.....


----------

